# chance to get an Ariens ST924?



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i found a a decent condition ST924 i was thinking about picking up for $125 the guy said it ran last winter. but it wont start now. not worried about fixing any fuel issues.

I will check spark when i get there any other problems i should look out for on these blowers ?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning Subie, Check general condition of the tub for damage, rust of deformities. Put it service position to check underneath where most of that damage will be. Check the shoes and skids. See if the wheels are froze to the axles and if wheel bearings are tight, rusty or blown out. Make sure the rakes aren't frozen to the auger shaft, shear pins are in place and the auger won't spin free, indicating gear box troubles. When you put it in the service position, pay attention to the handle bars, to make sure they are tight and not ready to break. The fact he's asking so little, this time of year, indicates you may find enough wrong to buy it for 25-50. It does not run, so you won't be able to test the drive system, or hear if the engine makes any noise....OR, if it will even run. GLuck, Jay


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Rock both auger and wheels back and forth, if you don't see any play then pull the pins. To check the wheels you'll have to put a block under the blower. Shake the impeller to see if the bearing is any good, same for the auger's side bearing, pull the belt cover, remove the bottom look at the friction disk, pull the starter cord to ensure the engine is not frozen.

For $125 for an 8hp, then besides an Ariens, I wouldn't complain much or even look in to it too much


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

thanks for the tips guys its already been swiped up i couldnt get to it until after i got off work.


----------

